
China’s Technology Sector Takes on Silicon Valley - koolhead17
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-10/china-s-technology-sector-takes-on-silicon-valley
======
ryanmercer
There's going to be a lot of stuff coming out of China in the next decade,
they have soooooo many people to draw on as far as talent pool and nearly 1.4
billion potential customers for any given product.

